
The Darknet and the Future of Content Distribution (2002) - bookofjoe
http://bearcave.com/misl/misl_tech/msdrm/darknet.htm
======
bookofjoe
Original publication:
[https://crypto.stanford.edu/DRM2002/prog.html](https://crypto.stanford.edu/DRM2002/prog.html)

